# JBR 2 Bedroom Chiller Charges



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello

Apologies if this question has already been posted.

I am about to rent a 2 bedroom in JBR-Sadaf and wanted to see if anyone can advise on the chiller charges and what kind of costs to expect related to it.

What are the connection fees, quarterly charges, general consumption costs and any other charges?

Thanks in advance for the responses.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

DPatel said:


> Hello
> 
> Apologies if this question has already been posted.
> 
> ...


If you are about to rent one, I would think the agent would know that info. 

It all depends on size, I would guesstimate a two bed would have in the range of 3600/year delivery fee. Consumption is up to you. My first summer in JBR I kept the AC on and had a bill around 500 one month. After that was very careful about usage, only on in the room I occupied, always off when I left and was able to keep at about 225 in July the second year (worst month) and under 100 in non-summer months (this was a very large one bedroom in Amwaj).


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

DPatel said:


> Hello
> 
> Apologies if this question has already been posted.
> 
> ...


We live in a three bedroom in JBR and we pay 890 AED per quarter fixed costs. We did not use the ac for some months but are about to switch it on again (got cleaned this week). In the summer you have to count on a few hundred AED per month usage costs if you are a bit careful.


----------



## DPatel (Mar 21, 2013)

fcjb1970 said:


> If you are about to rent one, I would think the agent would know that info.
> 
> You would think so right? My agent didn't have a clue.....makes me feel GREAT about the agent fees :-(


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

DPatel said:


> fcjb1970 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are about to rent one, I would think the agent would know that info.
> ...


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

You can also just call Empower.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> If you are about to rent one, I would think the agent would know that info.
> 
> It all depends on size, I would guesstimate a two bed would have in the range of 3600/year delivery fee. Consumption is up to you. My first summer in JBR I kept the AC on and had a bill around 500 one month. After that was very careful about usage, only on in the room I occupied, always off when I left and was able to keep at about 225 in July the second year (worst month) and under 100 in non-summer months (this was a very large one bedroom in Amwaj).


Have been here in Rimal 6 since November and although A/C not switched on i still get consumption charges of 60 dirhams a month. Have had switches checked and renewed but still am consuming! Checked with Empower and they say they checked their meter and it is correct so it is my problem!! What i am not sure of is that there is. " fresh air" vent in the entrance hall to the apartment so am wondering if this is racking up the charges as i have no controls for it, Anyone else experience this?


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Have been here in Rimal 6 since November and although A/C not switched on i still get consumption charges of 60 dirhams a month. Have had switches checked and renewed but still am consuming! Checked with Empower and they say they checked their meter and it is correct so it is my problem!! What i am not sure of is that there is. " fresh air" vent in the entrance hall to the apartment so am wondering if this is racking up the charges as i have no controls for it, Anyone else experience this?


The fresh air vent continues to work also when not connected to Empower, it is not related to that.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

de Mexicaan said:


> The fresh air vent continues to work also when not connected to Empower, it is not related to that.


Well i am being charged for something that i am not using and it would not surprise me if i was charged for fresh air!
,


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Robbo5265 said:


> Well i am being charged for something that i am not using and it would not surprise me if i was charged for fresh air!
> ,


Shhhhh, don't give them ideas.


----------



## minhtao (May 11, 2014)

Hi-I am about to submit an offer to rent a 3BR in Rimal 6; i was wondering if someone please could tell me how much EMPOWER are charging for the fixed fee and if possible an average of what to expect in terms of consumption.
Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

minhtao said:


> Hi-I am about to submit an offer to rent a 3BR in Rimal 6; i was wondering if someone please could tell me how much EMPOWER are charging for the fixed fee and if possible an average of what to expect in terms of consumption. Thank you very much for your help.


fixed fee is approx 700 AED per month. Consumption charges will vary from 2000-3000AED per month in summer depending on how many rooms you are cooling. In winter it can go down to 100 AED per month but never less than that as there is always a charge to keep the cooler running!


----------



## minhtao (May 11, 2014)

Robbo5265 said:


> fixed fee is approx 700 AED per month. Consumption charges will vary from 2000-3000AED per month in summer depending on how many rooms you are cooling. In winter it can go down to 100 AED per month but never less than that as there is always a charge to keep the cooler running!


Thanks for your reply.
2k-3k a month? is this a typo?
just to confirm, the 700 AED fixed fee is only for EMPOWER; I mean it doesn't include the DEWA fixed fee, right?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

minhtao said:


> Thanks for your reply. 2k-3k a month? is this a typo? just to confirm, the 700 AED fixed fee is only for EMPOWER; I mean it doesn't include the DEWA fixed fee, right?


just Empower, and consumption would be typical for summer months. DEWA fixed fee was around 800 AED per month for housing fee, but consumption was only around 100AED for water and electric ( based on two people)


----------



## minhtao (May 11, 2014)

thanks for all this info.
one last question: in your previous reply, you meant 2 to 3 hundreds per month and not 2-3 thousands, right?


----------



## Robbo5265 (Oct 23, 2012)

minhtao said:


> thanks for all this info. one last question: in your previous reply, you meant 2 to 3 hundreds per month and not 2-3 thousands, right?


2 to 3 thousand per month depending on how many rooms you will be using! We lived on the shady side of Rimal 6 so managed to get away with using minimal A /C and just used a fan instead?


----------

